# What are you all doing about Displays?



## CZ Eddie (Feb 26, 2012)

Can someone recommend a display that fits within my *9"W x 6"H* size constraints? Something larger than 7", like more around *8-9"* widescreen.

It MUST be easily viewed in a car with the sunroof open while under the bright Texas sun!
Like, brighter than 500 nits. 
It will be connected to an Android CarPC and a reverse camera.

I'm having the worst time finding a bright Multi Touch display larger than 7" and smaller than 10".


----------



## BassMechanic308 (Feb 15, 2015)

ok, you will have a few problems looking for a 8 or 9 inch screen. they are out there, they can be had for a decent price. biggest issue you face, there are few that are capacitive touch screen and hdmi. more or less, they tend to be resistive touch, and personally they suck. 

id either opt for a 7 or 10 inch screen from liliput, waveshare, hardkernel, or chalk electronics. most are hdmi input, and capacitive, waveshare offers some resistive touch panels as well. 

if you go with a 10 inch, it may fit just fine with how chalk has theirs setup. planning myself to possibly go with a 10 inch model and a couple 15's from them in my wifes van for a future setup.


----------



## CZ Eddie (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, I've already heard back from six of the nine companies I emailed last night (see pic for company names).
Nobody has what I'm looking for!

*Resistive touch* just isn't good enough.
*Multitouch *[capacitive] is the only way to go, so I can zoom in/out on Google maps & other things. 

I'll keep looking.
Maybe I can find a nice, bright 9" LCD screen.
And then just attach a Multi Touch panel [with Android driver] on top of it.
I haven't fully studied this option yet though.
I just assume it's possible.


----------



## CZ Eddie (Feb 26, 2012)

If I were to go with 7" then I'll just use a Nexus 7 2013 tablet instead of a CarPC like Odroid.

And unfortunately, I can't fit anything larger than a 9" display in my dash.


----------



## CZ Eddie (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone know if a "PCAP" display is as good as a typical Tablet display for touch sensitivity/accuracy?

"Projected capacitive (PCAP) panels are made of two layers of glass (usually) sandwiching a plastic film that has rows and columns of ITO coating."


----------



## BassMechanic308 (Feb 15, 2015)

those pcap displays seem extremely overpriced. as for sensitivity and accuracy, ive never had an issue with a good quality unit. ive even had extremely cheap tablets that have worked rather well for what i paid for them.


----------



## CZ Eddie (Feb 26, 2012)

Okay, I'm not 100% I've got this straight, but this is what I think is possible.

1) Locate a suitable LCD screen (just a bare screen).
2) Locate an LCD Control Board to connect the LCD screen's LVDS connector to. And in turn, the board will accept the HDMI signal from CarPC and send it to the LVDS which feeds the screen display signal.
3) Tell the Control Board mfg what model LCD screen you have so the board's firmware can be written for the screen.

5) Locate a Capacitive MultiTouch Panel with USB connector and Android driver.
6) Bond the Panel to the Screen.

7) "Profit"

So the LCD Screen and Control Board will be completely separate from the Touch Panel (connectivity-wise). 
Other than the physical bonding of course.

One gotcha is making sure the Control Board can handle your LCD screen size.

This is just conclusion based on my limited Googling so far.
I could be totally wrong and missing important facts.

One hard part is that even after you find a suitable LCD Screen or Touch Panel, it's still even harder to find someone who'll sell it to you without a minimum order of like a thousand units or at least a Business plan.
A better option may be to wait till these displays pop up used or refurbished on eBay. 
The models I currently want aren't there, but some slightly lesser/older models are.


----------



## CZ Eddie (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh and one article I read said PCAP is most commonly found on cellphones and tablets, while the other Capacitive is found on larger screens?


----------



## BassMechanic308 (Feb 15, 2015)

honestly, i think your making this a lot harder than it needs to be. lol


----------



## CZ Eddie (Feb 26, 2012)

Hahah, well there are certainly other options available.
But I'm a bit of a perfectionist. 

I want the best panel possible installed in my dash.
Once it's there, I never want to have to mess with it again.

It MUST be bright, easily viewed from extreme angles and have low reflection.
And preferably able to be viewed from behind Polarized sunglasses, though that may not happen.

I'm definitely open to alternative suggestions though!


----------



## biggy238 (Aug 30, 2010)

How did this end up? I'm looking for an HDMI 7" capacitive with IPS for broader viewing angle. I was interested in the Adafruit parts but all of their high resolution IPS screens are sold out

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Look into Lilliput I think it is.


----------



## biggy238 (Aug 30, 2010)

Are they worth the price tag? 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

They don't seem expensive to me. $279 for their big badass 10.1"


----------



## biggy238 (Aug 30, 2010)

What I looked at puts them %40 higher than most of what I've looked at in the last two days. 
Where should I look for the lilliputs? 

The other aspect is the cost vs a one and done 2 din case already loaded for $175. 
I just want to put the money behind a durable product. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## biggy238 (Aug 30, 2010)

I ended up buying a 669gl inside a bybyte 2DIN frame from mo-co-so.com. I'm hoping it will streamline things for me. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

I just got this today from Amazon:

10.1 inch 1920*1080 Pixel 10 points capacitive touchscreen

1920x1080 Windows or Linux plug and play. Plug it into my Win 7 desktop, and it worked flawlessly. Can't wait to try it with the Win 10 carpc.


----------



## biggy238 (Aug 30, 2010)

Got my parts from mo-co-so.com
Not please with what they sent me. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

Kinda crappy, washed out picture from my phone, but I can tell you that this display looks fantastic.











It is very bright with high contrast ratio (1000:1). But it doesn't have a light sensor to auto-dim, so it might be a bit too bright at night.

It did work plug in play with windows. I haven't tired it with Linux yet.


----------



## biggy238 (Aug 30, 2010)

Is the USB integrated with the HDMI cable on that monitor? 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

No, there is a ribbon cable on the back that connects to the usb cable. The controller board and such are exposed and bolted to the back of the panel case.


----------



## BassMechanic308 (Feb 15, 2015)

i like the look of that screen a lot and the price is pretty good to. tempted to buy one for the vehicle over the use of the 7 inch i got now.


----------

